# Elección de parlantes según la potencia del amplificador



## Lueh (Nov 24, 2008)

como hago para saber qué parlantes necesito según la potencia de mi amplificador? 

yo tengo un amplificador estereo de 70Wrms (lo fabriqué yo). qué tamaño y potencia necesito para los woofer, medios y tweeter? 
alguien me podría decir? 
graciass


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 24, 2008)

Fabricastes un amplificador y no sabes que potencia usar en altavoces   

Pues compráte un woofer de 50rms "reales" ó uno de 100W de los chinos puede ser desde 8" hasta 12", un medio de unos 15rms entre 4" y 6" y un tweeter de 5 rms (por favor el que quieras menos uno piezoelectrico) y le hacés o comprás un crossover de tres vías con su respectiva caja bien hecha, si son dos salidas de 70W rms repetis la misma operacion para otra pareja!

Listo el pollo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

La potencia a soportar por cada tipo de parlante, en un sistema multivía, está dada por el punto de cruce de los divisores (crossovers). Acá les paso un grafiquito tomado de la hoja de datos del TDA2040 para que se ubiquen.

O sea: Si el amplificador tiene 100 watts y los puntos de cruce están a 310 Hz (woofer), 310Hz a 2500Hz (medios) y 2500Hz (tweeter) las potencias aplicadas a cada uno son (usando la curva "Modern Music"):

Woofer: 50W.
Medios: 35W
Tweeter: 15W

Saludos!


----------



## xtek (Nov 25, 2008)

Estimado, la potencia que deben soportar los parlantes es siempre 3dB mayor que la potencia máxima del amplificador, en este caso seria de 140 watts para el woofer y de acuerdo al filtro divisor que utilices el medio y el tweeter deben ser de por lo menos 100watts.
Porque 3dB mayor? es para evitar quemar el woofer cuando el amplificador este en volumen alto,
el parlante se comporta mucho mejor y mas linealmente evitando fuertes distorsiones por saturación. 

Saludos..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2008)

NO, el parlante mas bien es mejor sobrealimentarlo un poco, porque entonces vas a querer mas potencia y entraras en distorsion y alli si se quema el woofer, en cambio con sobrealimentacion la señal que envia es sin picos continuos o sea sin distorsion y alli no se quema el woofer


----------



## Lueh (Nov 25, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Fabricastes un amplificador y no sabes que potencia usar en altavoces
> 
> Pues compráte un woofer de 50rms "reales" ó uno de 100W de los chinos puede ser desde 8" hasta 12", un medio de unos 15rms entre 4" y 6" y un tweeter de 5 rms (por favor el que quieras menos uno piezoelectrico) y le hacés o comprás un crossover de tres vías con su respectiva caja bien hecha, si son dos salidas de 70W rms repetis la misma operacion para otra pareja!
> 
> Listo el pollo




la cosa es que yo lo hice en el colegio (estoy en 4to año) y recien ahora me estoy empezando a meter con el tema de sonido, que realmente me gusto mucho


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 25, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> NO, el parlante mas bien es mejor sobrealimentarlo un poco, porque entonces vas a querer mas potencia y entraras en distorsion y alli si se quema el woofer, en cambio con sobrealimentacion la señal que envia es sin picos continuos o sea sin distorsion y alli no se quema el woofer



Hola. Es mas facil quemar un parlante sobrealimentado ya que va a estar trabajando en sus límites. 

Si va a querer o necesitar mas volumen (o potencia) SIN distorsión entonces -para empezar- lo que hay que cambiar es el amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## xtek (Nov 25, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> NO, el parlante mas bien es mejor sobrealimentarlo un poco, porque entonces vas a querer mas potencia y entraras en distorsion y alli si se quema el woofer, en cambio con sobrealimentacion la señal que envia es sin picos continuos o sea sin distorsion y alli no se quema el woofer




No es conveniente sobrealimentar un woofer, ya que el mismo entra en una zona de máxima distorsión y alinealidad, que se traduce en un mal comportamiento general en el espectro de baja frecuencia donde el deplazamiento del cono es muy grande.

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

xtek dijo:
			
		

> yoangel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOKO, por que se enrroscan con el tema de la potencia del woofer si el P.O. preguntó de que potencia necesita los woofer, medios y tweeter si tiene un amplificador de 70W. Esto da entender va a usar un baffle de tres vías, así que si mejor le preguntan cuales son las frecuencias de cruce de los crossover que va a usar, el gráfico de arriba les dice cuanta potencia va en promedio a cada parlante. PUNTO. Si al woofer le llegan 35W y le quiere poner un parlante que aguante 400W...bien, es su problema o preguntará mas tarde, pero al menos sabe cual es el minimo que necesita.

Dsiculpen, pero me embola cuando alguien hace una pregunta y otros toman el thread para discutir cualquier otra cosa que les queda comoda o que conocen, pero no tiene nada que ver con la consulta realizada...

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> NO, el parlante mas bien es mejor sobrealimentarlo un poco, porque entonces vas a querer mas potencia y entraras en distorsion y alli si se quema el woofer, en cambio con sobrealimentacion la señal que envia es sin picos continuos o sea sin distorsion y alli no se quema el woofer


Solo dí MI opinion y no espero que prevalezca ante las demás, solo creo que es lo mas recomendado, punto. 

Disculpenme, a los que me conocen saben que no soy una persona malcriada y mucho menos necia, pero voy a defender mis derechos


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La potencia a soportar por cada tipo de parlante, en un sistema multivía, está dada por el punto de cruce de los divisores (crossovers). Acá les paso un grafiquito tomado de la hoja de datos del TDA2040 para que se ubiquen.
> 
> O sea: Si el amplificador tiene 100 watts y los puntos de cruce están a 310 Hz (woofer), 310Hz a 2500Hz (medios) y 2500Hz (tweeter) las potencias aplicadas a cada uno son (usando la curva "Modern Music"):
> 
> ...



En tal caso vos tambien estarias participando en un *MEGA OFF TOPIC*, porque sino sabias este thread lleva como titulo *Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)*.    



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Dsiculpen, pero me embola cuando alguien hace una pregunta y otros toman el thread para discutir cualquier otra cosa que les queda comoda o que conocen, pero no tiene nada que ver con la consulta realizada...
> 
> Saludos!



Miren de lo que se escribía tan solo en la pagina anterior: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17647.html

El sapo muere por la boca, léete para que veas como te contradices.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ja Ja eso pensé yoangel...

ezavalla: Si ves que le estan diciendo que ponga el woofer sobrealimentado, mejor corriges antes de que se queme la bocina no? nunca nos fuimos de la pregunta 

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Ja Ja eso pensé yoangel...



Que fue lo que pensastes?


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 26, 2008)

> En tal caso vos tambien estarias participando en un MEGA OFF TOPIC, porque sino sabias este thread lleva como titulo Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas). Surprised Surprised



Eso mismo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

> En tal caso vos tambien estarias participando en un *MEGA OFF TOPIC*, porque sino sabias este thread lleva como titulo *Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)*.



Eso decíselo a quien hizo la pregunta, no a mí. Pero si le reponden en lugar de decirle que ese post no va en este tema...estan aceptando que esta bien que lo presente acá, y vos fuiste el primero en responder...



> Miren de lo que se escribía tan solo en la pagina anterior: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17647.html
> 
> El sapo muere por la boca, léete para que veas como te contradices.
> 
> Saludos



? Me contradigo en qué? No se que dice en esa página que pusiste que tenga que ver con esto. De hecho tocan muy correctamente el tema propio del thread...y no hay ningun post mío ahí.



> ezavalla: Si ves que le estan diciendo que ponga el woofer sobrealimentado, mejor corriges antes de que se queme la bocina no? nunca nos fuimos de la pregunta



Buen punto. Pero es la primera vez que veo la palabra "sobrealimentado" aplicado a un parlante, así que no se que es lo que quiere decir en ese contexto, aunque me lo imagino. Aún así, esa opinión mejor descartarla...por que pinta como un gran bolazo.

Muchachos: esto no es para "calentarse". Si creen que el P.O. hizo mal la pregunta, pues diganle eso y que la cuelgue de un tema nuevo. Si responden para contribuir con algo, pues hagan eso, contribuyan. Pero la ultima pagina y media de este tema es un engendro que no va a ninguna parte en la solución del problema de Lueh.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 26, 2008)

Por favor, si ven que un tema se sale de curso, simplemente avisen a un moderador por medio del botón de reportar.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 26, 2008)

...Bueno Lueh, su tu amplificador es de 70w RMS, sugiero que uses un woofer de entre 60w y 80w, un medio igual que no baje de 50w y el tweeter de tipo domo con una resistencia limitadora.

No estoy haciendo ningún tipo de cálculo pero te puede servir.

Todo con un buen filtro pasivo de 3 vías que igual puedes fabricar tú conociendo la frecuencia de respuesta de tus componentes, entre otros datos.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

Regla para calcular esas potencias, a dedo, bruta, aproximada, pero fácil.
En 3 vías y con un 100% de  potencia, más o menos van:
60% Woofer.
35/40% Medios.
35/40% Tweeter.
Sé que sobra, pero no es muy bueno llevar los parlantes al límite.

Crossover pasivo como ya dijeron más arriba, y a sonar. Si es un tramplificado, hablamos de otros valores.

Saludos


----------



## Lueh (Nov 26, 2008)

che... no me ayuda mucho las discusiones...  
hasta ahora lo mas coherente que encontre fue lo de San Cacho... algo asi buscaba, un calculo... o al menos la forma de sacarlo.
tambien quiero aprender de donde salen las cosas  
gracias a los que colaboran (o lo intentan por lo menos)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

Lo de San_Cacho, como el dice, es una forma rápida de hacerlo. De el gráfico que te dí, si conoces las frecuencias de cruce de los crossover, sacás que porcentaje de potencia va a cada parlante. Y esas frecuencias, si vos haces los crossover o los comprás, son un dato conocido. Mirá el ejemplo que te dí, mirá el gráfico y te vas a dar cuenta de donde sale cada valor.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

Lueh dijo:
			
		

> tambien quiero aprender de donde salen las cosas



De dónde salen los números no es muy fácil de explicar, pero intentemos de manera simple y permitime no ser demasiado estricto, para que sea fácil de entender.
Una onda senoidal pura es fácil de imaginar, ¿no?. 
Una onda de audio, en cambio, da miedo al verla, pero es una senoidal, sea como sea. Cuesta reconocerla en general...
Por suerte hay una herramienta que desarrolló un matemático de hace algunos siglos: Fourier. Este hombre demostró que se puede descomponer una onda compleja en una suma de muchas ondas puras. Puras=fáciles de estudiar. Eso es bueno.
Entonces se toman muestras de audio y se descomponen en esas ondas puras, y te das cuenta de que hay una cierta distribución dentro de cierto tipo de música. 
Supongamos que existiera un estilo musical llamado Trong (o el nombre que quieras ponerle). Descompuesto en esas ondas puras, ves que para un sistema de 5 bandas: 
El 10% de esas está en el rango de los 20 a los 100Hz (rango de los Subwoofers). 
El 12%, entre los 100 y los 400Hz (acá están los Woofers). 
18% entre 400 y 800 Hz (Medios Bajos)
20% entre 800 Hz y 6 KHz (Medios Altos)
40% entre 6 y 20 KHz (Tweeters)

Primero: El Trong te hace doler la cabeza: es muy agudo, por suerte no existe.
Segundo: Los rangos de las bandas son arbitrarios, antes de que alguien me diga que no son exactamente esos.
Tercero: (acá está lo que te importa) ¿Entendés cómo calcular la potencia de cada parlante?  
Cuarto: Por suerte hay gente que ya hizo estos análisis y puso curvas de distribución como la que posteó EZavalla. No es la única ni mucho menos, pero es un parámetro útil.

En líneas generales la mitad de las ondas que componen el audio, caen dentro de las frecuencias bajas (SWoofer, Woofer y buena parte de los Medios Bajos). En un sistema de tres vías, esas van al Woofer. Medios Altos y lo que quedaba de los Medios Bajos (Medios a secas en 3 vías) se llevan algo del 30%, y en los agudos el 20% que falta.
La idea detrás de la regla aproximada que te di es sobredimensionar un poco cada parlante. Y como te habrás dado cuenta para esta altura (si no, mirá de nuevo), a medida que vas acercándote a los agudos, están más sobredimensionados. ¿Por qué? Un Woofer está preparado para soportar más castigo que un parlante de rango medio, y el Tweeter se quema rápido si lo pasás un poco de potencia.
Poco más o menos y sin ser demasiado estrictos, así se calcula este asunto.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 9, 2010)

hola tengo armado un amplificado stereo con dos tda2030 que maso menos da 15w por chip lo que quiero armar son dos bafles de 30w tres vias no se que tweeter comprar y tambien de que potencia deben ser los parlantes de woofer y los medios si alguien me podria pasar un plano de unos bafles para esos parlantes voy a usar este crossover  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover.php

saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Pero............y el tamaño del woofers?  y la potencia deberia ser de unos 30W para arriba! igualmente no se usa nunca la potencia al maximo!!

Si nos decis el tamaño del woofers que quieres te podemos orientar mejor!!!


----------



## tatajara (Nov 9, 2010)

Tiene razón pipao9, dinos más o menos el tamaño del lugar donde pondrás tus bafles y te diremos lo demás 
Con ese dato podremos decirte que puedes usar 
Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 9, 2010)

hola el woofer es de 35w rms en la semana averiguo bien las medidas


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 11, 2010)

hola voy a usar estos woofers _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-98981614-woofer-8-pulgadas-8-ohms-120w-audiopro-perno-ventilado-_JM_ nos e que tweeters usar y que medios usar

saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> hola voy a usar estos woofers _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-98981614-woofer-8-pulgadas-8-ohms-120w-audiopro-perno-ventilado-_JM_ nos e que tweeters usar y que medios usar
> 
> saludos.


 
Si te conseguis unos tweters de bobina, seria lo ideal, ahora no se si sera necesario poner un parlante para los medios, como que no se justifica, ese woofers debe reproducir bastante alto como para complementar bastante con el tweters!!
 que caja vas a armar para esto?


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2010)

hola voy a armar este bafles con un woofer de 10pulgadas dejo el pdf en la pagina 41 esta el palno de ese bafle

saludos.

diganmen si esos bafles estan bien o necesito otro modelo


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 14, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> diganmen si esos bafles estan bien o necesito otro modelo


 
Si la finalidad que vas a darles es para el hogar, esta bien con ese modelo,esperamos unas fotos de ese bafle armado!!


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Si la finalidad que vas a darles es para el hogar, esta bien con ese modelo,esperamos unas fotos de ese bafle armado!!



para armar la caja no hay problema (papa carpintero ) y despues tengo que juntar un poco de cash para los parlantes y listo una sola pregunta que mid range uso y si puedo usar tweeters piezo electronicos ya que su costo disminuye considerablemente

saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 14, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> para armar la caja no hay problema (papa carpintero ) y despues tengo que juntar un poco de cash para los parlantes y listo una sola pregunta que mid range uso y si puedo usar tweeters piezo electronicos ya que su costo disminuye considerablemente
> 
> saludos.


 
Si, podes usar los piezoelectricos, eso si, va a haber diferencia!

Con respecto al medio, usa el que encuentres, igualmente sigo pensando que no seria necesario!!


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2010)

ok gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 14, 2010)

de nada!!


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2010)

hola cambio de planes voy a armar las cajas que adjunto ahora solo tiene un tweeter y un woofer la pregutna es si sirve esta caja y si me sirve el mismo croosover ( http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover.php ) para poner solo un woofer y un tweeter

saludos.

pd:la salida del ampli es de 8ohm pero a la salida del croosover le puedo poner un woofer de 4ohm sin afectar la salida del ampli


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Si, podes usarl el mismo crossovers, es el mismo circuito que trae el pdf de la caja!

Con respecto  a la caja , ese modelo anda bien, pero tene en cuenta que el diseño de esa caja se realizo en base al woofers que espacifica ese documento, salvo que uses ese mismo modelo de woofers, ya no se tendra la eficiencia de la caja con otro modelo de woofers, OJO, no digo que no funcione, pero *puede que tengas* un funcionamiento inferior.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2010)

gracias pipa yo no quiero mucho es solo para poder pasar musica y alguna que otra cosa nada muy especifico

saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Entonces metele nomas, dale con ese proyecto y queremos verlo dentro de poco!

Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2010)

ok la semana que viene enpieso con las cajas una consulta mdf de 15mm o 18mm y adentro con que material acustico o sin nada


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Para la potencia que estas manejando , con 15mm estas sobrado!

En cuanto al material Absorbente, te diria que primero lo pruebes sin nada!

sino convence podes usar Guata ( la de los peluches) , algunos usan lana de vidrio!


----------



## reactancia (Dic 4, 2010)

ola voy a hacer una pregunta al  respecto:  tengo uno parlante de 55w rms y un amplificador mono de   50w rms que ice yo mismo y la duda es ¿pudo conectar ese parlante al amplificador o se quemaria?

un saludo


----------



## tatajara (Dic 4, 2010)

g.corallo: podes usar tergopol para el interior de un buen espesor, unos 2cm, ami me funciona bien

reactancia: lo podes conectar pero lo que no vas a poder manejarlo con mucho volumen, eso lo ves vos cuando empiezas a subir el volumen

Saludos


----------



## reactancia (Dic 5, 2010)

muchas gracias 
¿pero como se qual es su limite?¿por distorsion?

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 5, 2010)

reactancia dijo:


> muchas gracias
> ¿pero como se qual es su limite?¿por distorsion?
> 
> saludos


 
Por saturacion amigo Reactancia, que no es lo mismo que distorcion.

Cuando tu parlante reproduzca el sonido con poca calidad, superaste el limite de potencia que soporta, si es que el parlante es de menor potencia al amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## reactancia (Dic 7, 2010)

muchas gracias a tod@s


----------



## eduanes (Sep 13, 2014)

Por fin enciento lo que necesito...
Elabore el siguiente amplificador construyasuvideorockola.com / proyecto_upc1188h.php

Dicho amplificador es de 40 w estéreo 20c/u. Pero necesito saber que parlantes necesitare para que suene perfectamente puesto que lo elabore pensando en ambientar una reunión de amigos...

Espero por favor me ayuden puesto que ya tengo el amplificador y lo probé con unas bocinas funciona perfectamente solo que quiero sacarle todo el jugo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

eduanes dijo:


> *P*or fin enciento lo q*UE* necesito...
> *E*labore el siguiente amplificador construyasuvideorockola.com / proyecto_upc1188h.php
> 
> *D*icho amplificador es de 40 w estéreo 20c/u *P*ero necesito saber que parlantes necesitare para que suene perfectamente puesto que lo elabore pensando en ambientar una reunión de amigos...
> ...



¿ Leíste el tema ?


----------



## eduanes (Sep 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste el tema ?



Completamente porque? por cierto no se *POR* q*UE* demonios se publico las mayúsculas en rojo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

eduanes dijo:


> Completamente porque?


¿ Entonces que dudas te quedan ?


----------



## eduanes (Sep 15, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Entonces que dudas te quedan ?



Pasa que respondieron algunas cosas muy interesantes pero mas adelante hubo quien decía que no estaba bien. Entonces quiero saber quien me puede ayudar específicamente con lo que tengo


----------

